# Call for Submissions: No Monsters Allowed anthology



## Alex Davis (Aug 13, 2012)

CALL FOR SUBMISSIONS 

NO MONSTERS ALLOWED
A forthcoming anthology from Dog Horn Publishing
Edited by Alex Davis

Horror is a genre overrun by its monsters – whether it be bloodsucking fiends, shuffling undead hungry for brains, feral werewolves rampaging under a full moon, or the squamous terror that Lovecraft called Cthulhu. 

No Monsters Allowed is an anthology which will feature none of these things. In this collection, I'm looking for stories focusing on the horrors that humanity can inflict upon itself. I don't want a ghost, ghoul, gremlin or goblin in sight – this is a completely monster-free zone!

I'm looking for stories of 'human horror', stories that zoom in on the darkness that can surround us every day, filling our newspapers, televisions and radios. Themes might include, but are not limited to: the horrors and spoils of war; human trafficking and kidnap; sweatshops, factories and corporate colonialism; political torture and incarceration; espionage and conspiracy; domestic violence; plastic surgery, S&M and self-harm; murder and cannibalism; religious fanaticism, cults and terrorism; exploitation, neglect and abuse; health and science; etc. It's the horror in our own minds and in our own lives – whether endured or inflicted – that this anthology will explore.

FURTHER DETAILS:

1)Stories must be at least 1000 words, maximum 5000 words (query for longer).
2)Stories must be submitted as a .doc file to nomonstersallowed@doghornpublishing.com
3)Stories must be laid out in Standard Manuscript Format – please follow the guide at http://www.shunn.net/format/story.html 
4)Violence, swearing and sexual content are acceptable, PROVIDED THEY FIT WITHIN THE CONTEXT OF THE STORY. Anything gratuitous, or featured simply for shock value, will be deemed unsuitable for publication.
5)When we say No Monsters Allowed, we mean it! Any story featuring vampires, werewolves, zombies, ghosts, demons, trolls, orcs, etc., will be deemed unsuitable for publication. This includes imagined creatures, hallucinations, and creatures that are evil, magical or 'monstrous' in nature. Human characters only please!
6)We are looking for stories with a strong horror element. However we are happy to consider dark stories with a science-fiction or fantasy setting, provided they meet the criteria above.
7)Deadline for submission is 31st October 2012, or until full. Stories sent after this time will not receive a reply.
8)Please note that a reply may take 4-6 weeks. If you have not heard within this time, please query.
9)Reprints will be considered – please query with the editor at nomonstersallowed@doghornpublishing.com. Multiple submissions will not be considered – please send in your best work!
10) Accepted authors will receive two complimentary copies of the anthology. Unfortunately we are unable to pay for stories accepted.
11)Please send any queries to Alex at nomonstersallowed@doghornpublishing.com


----------

